# Pixmedic's Photo Contest XVIII "All About That Space"



## pixmedic (Oct 14, 2020)

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (Ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!




 
The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based _*primarily*_ on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot.
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to disqualification.

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I will decide on a winner. (the bunny might help too if she can stop loafing for more than a few seconds)

This month's theme is...
_*"All About That Space"*_

_*Rules of engagement:  *_Because it's all about that space, 'bout that space, no cropping! 
yes....the wide shot. the horizontal portrait. sometimes the scenery is just as much the subject as the people in them, sometimes it's about perspective, and sometimes it's just about being too lazy to crop!
Dead space? Not in this contest! 

the prize will be the usual ($50 visa gift card, or $50 by PayPal)

the contest will run until the end of *November. (ish)*
the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 15, 2020)

Let me kick this off with this:

i need space in my family


----------



## snowbear (Oct 15, 2020)

Sideling Hill View by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 15, 2020)

A slugfest between 2 mods in a mod's contest


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 16, 2020)

DSC_1397 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 17, 2020)

This is my space... the entire deck if he had it his way … lol


----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 18, 2020)

Space enough.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Oct 18, 2020)

wildfire haze sunrise 13Sep20

.


----------



## limr (Oct 18, 2020)

By the sea v2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Oct 19, 2020)

Leonore, I still love this one.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 25, 2020)

Bump

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickbb (Oct 25, 2020)

Lots of space here, Blue Ridge in Fall.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## mjcmt (Oct 31, 2020)

North Carolina Black Mountains 10/2020


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 5, 2020)

Bump

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainjunkie (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (Nov 6, 2020)

Beachcombers


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## pixmedic (Nov 8, 2020)

Sunday bump

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 8, 2020)

Space is a vacuum


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 14, 2020)

Saturday bump

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 17, 2020)

Bump

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 23, 2020)

Bump. Wrapping this up soon

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 23, 2020)

no space lol


----------



## Rickbb (Nov 23, 2020)

Well that’s mooving


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 29, 2020)

Last chance bump


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 7, 2020)

congratulations @smithdan for his winning submission!
Mr. Poofers had the tiebreaker vote on this one. 





PM me with info for the prize money and ill get it out ASAP.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 8, 2020)

Congratulations @smithdan !


----------



## limr (Dec 8, 2020)

Well done!!


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 8, 2020)

Congratulations @smithdan !


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 8, 2020)

Big, huge congrats from me to you, @smithdan! Great choice @pixmedic!


----------



## smithdan (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks all for the kind comments and congrats.

Huge thank you to pixmedic and the judging panel.  We all must agree that attemped reasoning with a rabbit is an exercise in futility.


----------

